# ND Land



## maxhunt (Sep 5, 2007)

I am looking at buying some land in North Dakota, but don't really know much about the area. 
http://www.sellingoutnorthdakota.com/index.php?action=live_auction_overvieww&auction_id=287
I found this auction coming up and does anyone know much about this part of the state? It's a lot more land than I need.. I guess it depends on price. What is land in this area going for?


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

Why do you want this land? Just to hunt on the few days that you will probably come up each year. And then probably keep it posted so nobody else can go on it or make them pay to go on it. Just stay away and buy land in your own state!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Dido


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I was also looking at that plot of land until I found out that it was used as a toxic waste disposal site a few years ago. O ya...its also a sacred burial ground and is currently being considered as a missle test firing range by the US Air Force. :sniper:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmmm posting from an IP out of North Dakota...

Me thinks someone is speaking with a forked tongue posting from Minot.

Trying to stir the pot are we with your first post or possibly looking for an underhanded way to garner some free advertising publicity for the auction?

*Locked.*

Ryan


----------

